# Day old kid with weak back legs



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

One of Opals kids is having some trouble with his back legs, he's just a little over a day old.

He gets standing up ok, but as soon as he tries to step forward his one back leg shoots out backward.

Then he stands in this incredibly awkward position.























Is there anything anyone can think of that may be wrong? Selenium deficiency or something? Maybe she stepped on him?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He needs BoSe.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I'll have to see if I can get it from the vet in the morning, since it's not something I can just pick up at TSC right? It's odd, I haven't had this problem yet and his sibling is fine. 

I'm thinking it may have been because she's one of the more shy does..therefore may not have been getting as much as she should have, had 4 kids, and he's the runt?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. You will have to get from vet. It can happen.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I was just reading something that puncturing a vitamin e capsule may also help? Any experience with that? Maybe it's something I could give him now till morning, I just feel so sorry for the little guy.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

That will help a bit until you can get the selenium/Vit e injectable (BO-SE) or the oral gel.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Somewhere between 3 and five he went downhill really fast. He was laying away from the light, sprawled out and really cold.

I have him in my brooder box and gave him his bose shot, it's been about 2 hrs.... He's starting to move and try to sit up again, I just don't know what actually happened there.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Get B Complex into him too.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Gave him the complex, starting to syringe feed him some milk from mama. He was trying to suck from her when I tried, but only a half hearted attempt.

Hopefully getting some milk I to him help.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Was able to get roughly 18 cc of warm milk in him. He's starting to try and squirm a little and will cry.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

It's so strange, it's like he's completely ok in the head. His eyes follow me, and he starts to squirm a lot when I leave but he just can't really move.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He may not have gotten enough milk.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I'll heat some more up


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Was just now able to get about half of a quarter cup in him now. Doesn't move 
on his own anymore


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

What's his temp? Do you have a tube? I would get a few oz. of warm milk in his belly. (If his temp is below 100 - don't give him milk.)


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your help and advice. He just past away.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

To prevent this in the future, I'm going to start giving mama and kids each a shot of BoSe after kidding. I haven't had to in the past but I'd rather be safe than sorry. Lesson learned....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost him.


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------

